# Missing My Girl today



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a beautiful girl she was! I understand how much you miss her. I miss my Honeybear and she's been gone over 10 years. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Sending love.


----------



## Mike140 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank you. She was a beautiful dog and my constant companion. She was diagnosed with Lyme disease and died from complications in 6 weeks. I never thought I would lose her so quickly. I miss her so much.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Riley looks *magical.* What a fluff ball !!! That is why you will always have a special place for her in your heart. Many here know the feeling of always missing that special Golden you had a chance to dance with. Find a way to celebrate her life in feel good way.


dlm ny country


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of Riley. She was a beautiful girl. Losing them is so hard. They take a piece of our hearts with them when they leave us. Know that the pain will lessen over time and that gaping hole that you have in your heart will eventually be filled by the good memories. These special dogs never really leave us because they remain in our hearts forever and they are always with us.


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm so sorry, I know your pain all to well , she a pretty girl , I believe these are the hardest dog to have to let go , they definitely steel your heart ??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riley*

I am so very sorry about Riley. She is just gorgeous!
Is she on the Rainbow Bridge List?
If not, please private msg. me the date and year she crossed the bridge.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci Bear (Sep 17, 2017)

She's adorable. She Looks like a rescue we had named Abby once upon a time. All I can do to cope is talk to Bear out loud just like he's here. I even pet the air. And hug my other babies lik crazy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's beautiful, so very sorry for your loss. 
I know it's hard.


----------

